# February DIY Special at All Day Vapes! 25%off!!



## YeOldeOke (13/2/17)

We are already running a *25% off* special for February on our ADV premixed concentrates, and have decided to include FlavourArt and Inawera concentrates for the DIY community. The discount applies to all concentrates, including bulk sizes.

Prices during this 25% off special:

*FlavourArt:*
10ml R 28.09
30ml R 76.24
50ml R124.39
100ml R248.78


*Inawera:*
10ml R 36.11
30ml R100.31
50ml R168.53
100ml R321.00


*ADV Premixed:* (See e-liquid reviews on site product pages and here on forum)
10ml - makes 100ml juice R 88.28
30ml - makes 300ml juice R248.78
50ml - makes 500ml juice R385.20

These are all absolutely unbeatable prices!
Our tiered shipping still applies to this offer - smaller orders also benefit from shipping discounts!


Offer valid until midnight 28 Feb 2017.

Use coupon code: *febconspecial

Note: The item prices in the cart will be our standard prices, the 25% discount will reflect in the totals after applying the coupon.

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ADV-Des (14/2/17)

This is our Valentines special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/2/17)

Nice one...


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/2/17)

A few days to go for this DIY special. Lowest prices - dare I say - ever?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/2/17)

Order placed...thanks for the reminder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/2/17)

This offer closes tonight midnight guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

